# Cream tiles - Ivory or grey grout?



## busybee (11 May 2006)

Hiya - I am putting cream tiles down in my kitchen and am having a bit of a dilema about what colour of grout to use. The shop had the tiles on display with ivory grout and it looked really nice so i bought it - but have been told by several people that I would be mad to use it because it supposedly goes a peachy colour when you use detergent on it and that grey would be better. Has anyone else had this problem? if so which would you recommend?


----------



## Thrifty (11 May 2006)

hi, just tiled mine about two weeks ago. White tiles with grey grout. was going for either white or cream tiles. Looks really nice and the contrast makes more of a feature of the tiles particularly if they're plain. Is very practical for cleaning.


----------



## busybee (11 May 2006)

Thanks Thrifty - have never really paid much attention to grout until now! Think I'll probably go with the grey too. My tiles are plain so it should look fine..


----------



## milly123 (11 May 2006)

Hi there,

I used Ivory grout with my cream tiles.  I usually just wash them with tesco all purpose cleaner- haven't seen any discolouration yet but i do only have them a few weeks.


----------



## fatboise (11 May 2006)

It's all a matter of individual taste but I've got cream tiles with grey grout and I think the light and dark contrast adds to look.


----------



## delgirl (11 May 2006)

busybee said:
			
		

> Hiya - I am putting cream tiles down in my kitchen


 
When you say 'down' do you mean on the floor?  If so, then the best option would probably be grey grout.  A friend of mine put ivory grout between her kitchen floor tiles and they look really dirty!


----------



## busybee (12 May 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys - grey grout it is. I'm afraird to take the risk with the ivory - to hard to replace it if it does start to discolour down the line.


----------



## Toby (12 May 2006)

Having used ivory grout myself.....can I ask, is it possible to paint over it or something if it gets really dirty in the future? Thanks


----------



## ramble (12 May 2006)

I put limestone grout with cream tiles, it has discoloured (down about 2 years) but doesn't have the jarring contrast you get with grey, much more mellow look


----------



## Joshnot (4 Sep 2007)

Notice that this thread is from 2006 - any updates on how the cream grout worked out as am in a similar dilemma - have bought grey grout but tiler suggested today that I consider cream grout.  I'm putting down tiles in the kitchen/livingroom and through to the hall and downstairs loo.


----------



## ennisjim (5 Sep 2007)

Hi, I'm in same boat myself, ie. need to decide on grout colour. However, I've heard that there is a grout sealer which should help. I wonder can anyone comment on effectiveness of the sealer ?


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Sep 2007)

ennisjim said:


> Hi, I'm in same boat myself, ie. need to decide on grout colour. However, I've heard that there is a grout sealer which should help. I wonder can anyone comment on effectiveness of the sealer ?


 
There are a wide variety of sealers, cleaners, potions and lotions for tiles, ceramic, porcelain & marble. To be honest, as someone with the entire downstairs floors of the house tiled ( yes entire ) in varying types of tile and grout, done at different times over 15 years, I find the best cleaner is the electric steamer ( works like an upright vacuum got from argos for €99 ) and you can steam clean the whole place regularly with little effort. Grout gets dirty, regardless. The occasional bit of elbow grease and a hand nail brush sorts that. Incidentally, grey grout generally works best on floor tiles, apart from contrast, its easier to keep. Have cream tiles ( with borders in terracotta) and grey in sunroom and worked very well.


----------



## Toby (5 Sep 2007)

A year after using ivory grout with cream tiles I would definitely recommend it - its gotten dirty in high use areas but it all blends fine and the grey would have been like drawing black lines around the cream tiles, go with ivory


----------



## MandaC (5 Sep 2007)

I have cream tiles in my kitchen/dining room and used a "light grey" grout. They are only down a couple of months.

It does not have that dark grey cement look that some of the dark grey's have.  Next door put down the ivory grout, but to me, the colour is too near peach.

In my last house, I used the light grey and the grout was perfect even up to when I left.  I used a sealer, but cant remember the name.  Can anyone recommend a sealer to use over both the tiles and grout.  They are porcelain.


----------



## Sammie (13 Sep 2007)

Hi, i'm looking for cream tiles for my kitchen at the moment. can anyone recommend somewhere to buy them? I was thinking porcelain.....
Does anyone happen to know if there are any sales on at the moment?
thanks


----------



## Sherman (13 Sep 2007)

AFAIK TileStyle beside the Point (assuming you're in Dublin) have a half-price sale on at the moment.


----------



## Sammie (13 Sep 2007)

their sale ended on sunday...have searched on the internet but can't seem to see any....


----------

